# Cops go a little SWAT crazy



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


the other one is aiming to shoot lmao


----------



## massirishcop (Apr 3, 2004)

thats priceless..................


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I have an idea who the guy that is aiming might be.. :lol:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

They're actually hired guns for the China Jade Restaurant...
And you thought that was Moo Shu Pork.... <sucker>


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think that guy lives two towns over from me.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Eating a little pussy (cat) now and again ain't so bad.



KozmoKramer said:


> They're actually hired guns for the China Jade Restaurant...
> And you thought that was Moo Shu Pork.... <sucker>


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lololol Koz and i had chinese tonight


oh god i feel ill now lol


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

MEOW!!!! .... <(^-^)> ....


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

I love it. God Damn cats!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

dont the whiskers get in the way? lmao


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Cinderella said:


> dont the whiskers get in the way? lmao


(>^-^<) Like this? The way I had it was they were ears.... but thats ok your way works too


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lolol u use ears as handles???? lmaoooo


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

omg lol i think im thinking of something completly different to u  .... oh oh


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Cinderella said:


> lolol u use ears as handles???? lmaoooo


LOL Cinder... I always found that the "Ear-Handle" concept never really went over too well... <slap>


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Way To Take It To The Next Level Kendo!!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You guys have lost me with this "ears as handles" thing... where did the handle part come from? Maybe I don't even want to know... :?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Expecialy if you call them by their sisters or best friends name durring the act........ :hump:


lolol i thought u did that only when u want a faster ride on top lmaoooo not when
ur manhandling their ears lol or u might pull their earings off

haha Koz i know i would hand out a slap if anyone did that to me ... not my ears!!!!! lmao

npd ur sooooo sweet lolol


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

The officer were just trying to avoid a catastrophe!!!! No pun intended B:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'd a been disappointed if you did'nt bro!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

RPD931 said:


> I have an idea who the guy that is aiming might be.. :lol:





BlackOps said:


> I love it. God Damn cats!


:shifty:


----------

